# Freezing rain FRUSTRATION!!!!!



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I missed the Budapest Festival Orchestra in Montreal last week - freezing rain. Tonight it's freezing rain AGAIN. Alina Ibragimova is playing violin in the Beethoven Concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I feel for you. I'm glad you're staying safe.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I feel for you. I'm glad you're staying safe.


+ 1

and some more syllables to come to 17 :lol:


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I am seeing Marc-Andre Hamelin tonight in Toronto. A bit messy weather here as well.


----------

